# Getting my bmi down



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Me and my other half have been together for four years, Iv never used contraception and Iv never been pregnant, we recently had tests his sperm count is fine and I'm ovulating but I now have to go to hospital to get other tests done.. I'm getting myself worked up as his family members are getting pregnant and I'm not. Sorry for the life story but how do I stop myself every time we try for a baby getting my hopes up because I do this constantly and then feel really down when it doesn't happen?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Mzmaary23!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I wish I had the answer, I think a lot of us have been in your position. I have lost a couple of friends because I found it hard to be around them when they were pregnant, they took it personally. I have been in situations where I had to "go to the loo" quite a few times, just as an excuse to get out of the situation and compose myself for a couple of minutes, I bet they wondered what was wrong with my bladder!!  There is a "Coping With Infertility" section ~ CLICK HERE which hopefully will help.

We have been marked down as unexplained infertility so there is no medical reason (that they can find) why we can´t conceive, so even though we have been trying for many years, I still have that disappointment each month, wondering and hoping that this will be the month. 

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Fertility Investigations - CLICK HERE

Trying To Conceive Naturally with Fertility / Health Issues ~  CLICK HERE They deal with things like ways of monitoring ovulation

Complementary and Holistic Approaches - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## chez111 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi - I know just how you feel, I came off the pill when I met my DH 10 years ago, we have had tests done and we are classed as unexplained infertility. Most of my friends had their children in their 20's and I always thought one day it would just happen. Its so hard to be happy for people when they tell you their news when inside its killing you and your thinking why not me. I joined this forum a couple of weeks ago and its so helpful to read others stories and be able to relate to how they are feeling and how they have overcome alsorts of issues.  I hope your tests go well and wish you loads of luck with your fertility journey.

C x


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi mzmaary .

I wish I could help you but I can't, I know though that your not the only one that feels like this.

I came off the pill sept 2003 and got married July 2004 Ive never been pregnant, for the first few years I got my hopes up every single month I'd think I had a sypmton but I believe it was all in my head. 

Both of us have been tested and there's nothing wrong with either of us, comid didn't do anything for us and my first iui was cancelled, so I am now waiting for ivf which I start in may, I have been on the waiting list 2.5 years.

All my friends have children at least 2each and my best friend had her 12 week scan today. Absolutely gutted is all I can say and I feel myself moving away from her I just can't take it. I am now the only one with out children.

I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hiya, wee late reply as been working myself up about my visit to see the gynocologyst (don't know if that's write spelling) haha!, well 1st we got my partner tested and the woman who gave us results (normal gp surgery) told us his sperm was acceptable but now we found out today that he's supposedly got lower than average sperm count and going to be retested and if it comes back same then ivf for us  I'm getting tests like to see my egg count, smear tests and German measles test. I'm also struggling with the fact that others are getting pregnant so easy and we can't! What I'm not liking is at 23 I shouldn't have to cope with this I should be able to have it easy too, and I'm sorry that your all in the same boat hopefully we all get what we are wanting and that's a little bundle of joy, xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I'm becoming quite the poster lol you'll all be getting sick of me, the woman from fertility clinic phoned back as. Phoned as 5weeks n not heard out I was getting impatient, my oh sperm results came back same, (not so good) and I found out my egg reserve Isa bit on the low side, so looks like it'll be Ivf for us   as was told if his came back same it'd be str8 to Ivf  bit nervous and annoyed that looks like it'll be a month before i see her again, why so long?


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I'm on the waiting game as to get my consultation with Glasgow royal infirmary and during this time iv to get my bmi from 31.2 down to under 30. So far so good, as I work full time Nightshift and that's heavy lifting too, I'm managing to squeeze in a 20min workout a day, anyway to stop me rabbiting on what I want to know does anybody want to keep tracks or upto date ( the ones that also need to lose weight too?!) give each other some motivation


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Guessing noone


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

There is a Weight Management board this way ==============>

*Weight Management ~ *Click Here

It is a private group 

  

Tis xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't get onto it,


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi - as its a private board, you need to be added on request.

Best bet is to contact the site management via this form:

*Contact Form ~ *Click Here

Look forward to meeting you in there 

Tis xx


----------



## Filipa :) (Jun 19, 2013)

How do we get on to this weight management board? need to get my bmi down as well so any motivation would be great from today!  had some bad news as soon as i got home from work, i have been going to the Hewitt Fertility Centre in Liverpool and had all blood tests done and received confirmation for 2 cycles on NHS which was over the moon.  I was told to wait 4 weeks and we would comence the treatment, got very excited to see a letter from them when i got home only to find out that my consultation had been cancelled as my BMI is 29.6 and needs to be 29 or under! why had they not told me this before, why do all the tests, consultations and referral from nhs and then get a slap in the face! its really hard enough as it is don't need this messing arounds as well! sorry guys really miffed and don't have no one to speak to on the subject! xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I messaged but nobody has got back to me


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Mzmaary23 - please bear with us - we are all volunteers on here and get online as much as possible - no need for the   ....

Have you tried subscribing through your profile?

Tis


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know how lol,


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

If you click on "profile" at the top of the page
"modify profile"
"group membership"
There should be an option for the "Weight Management" board

Sue


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Done


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Got my latest news from nhs. Won't be even put on waiting list till my bmi down to 30. Once that's done got to rerefer myself.....


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well long story short was basically told day they need to rerefer me as Glasgow royal infirmary won't self refer and they receptionist told me before I'd go on waiting list they'd need to see me and can take upto 7months for them to see me  well I applied for a loan n looks like its been accepted and if paperwork etc all right hopefully start of next year il be doing my first icsi so I'm hoping everything goes okay with loan  n could maybe have a baby next year     cheered me right up xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Has anybody used this product and got pregnant with the help from the monitor?


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Why does my messages keep going in here?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Mzmaary - this board is for new peeps to introduce themselves 

We check if there are any other posts from a member and merge them together, so all your info and support is in one place - iykwim. Might be worth posting in one of the boards recommended by Sue? Or even in here?

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

Members tend to pop on this board just to welcome newbies, not so much ask questions. Please read the post from Dizzy:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311183.0

Hope that helps 

Take care

Tis xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

The Duo fertility monitor will probably be covered in the "Trying To Conceive Naturally with Fertility / Health Issues" ~  CLICK HERE

Sue


----------

